# Wood River #7 Jointer Plane



## 1965scooper

I have a pair of #8 Stanleys, one an antiques store find and the other bought off the lawn at a farm auction. Cleaned up and with sharp irons, they intimidate me equally. I've had a Medicare card in my wallet for several years. I figure that if I could live about two more lifetimes, consecutively, I'd finally learn how to properly use these beasts.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Scooper, you're missing out!


----------



## Dimensions

Scooper, I'd have to agree. Make sure it's tuned up, and start making shavings. Or i can give ya my address and you can send em to me 

The #8 has a couple inches on my #7 it would be exciting (to me ) to use such an amazing piece of American Engineering!


----------



## woodthaticould

Unless I missed something you got beautiful shavings right out of the box.


----------



## Dimensions

Woodthaticould, i was talking about scooper's number 8 that he's hesitant to use….


----------



## JulianLech

The WoodRiver hand planes are very good planes. I have a couple and they work as good as any other higher priced planes in my opinion.


----------



## Dimensions

Julian, I've had great experiences with all my Wood River planes. Of course i don't own any LN or LV planes so i really don't have anything to compare it to. But they've done everything i needed!


----------



## Dutchy

To me it looks like a Qiangsheng Luban.


----------



## jimbo312

I wish I could afford a WOODRIVER Plane, I'm sure there beautiful, but what do I do,
Buy a #7 or pay half my Mortage???


----------

